# lets see u all experts



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

he is 6" tl


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

.....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

best pic of the tail


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

......


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

........


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

From the way the back is I would say a serra, probably a Spilo CF? regardless very beautiful! is that your Death...nice pickup dude!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

kouma said:


> From the way the back is I would say a serra, probably a Spilo CF? regardless very beautiful! is that your Death...nice pickup dude!!


i was thinking a spilo cf to but it has no hyaline edge on its tail
and yes he's mine


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My uneducated guess is S. maculatus (but I'm still kinds puzzled about the differences between the two).
This one doesn't have a hyaline (and I think only juvi maculatus have that, not the adults), and also his ventral fins seem to have some coloration besides the yellow...

Do you have any good flank shots, Death?

Sweet fish, btw...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> My uneducated guess is S. maculatus (but I'm still kinds puzzled about the differences between the two).
> This one doesn't have a hyaline (and I think only juvi maculatus have that, not the adults), and also his ventral fins seem to have some coloration besides the yellow...
> 
> Do you have any good flank shots, Death?
> ...


 thanks jonas
and thats the only shot i can get
he's too active


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

whatever he is, nice looking Fish


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Looks like you got a MAC


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This is Serrasalmus sp. looks like the one that I have preserved here. I'm not certain that it is S. maculatus or any of those. The origin of this fish is supposed to be Brazil, yet I'm not certain I can trust the source of this information or how it was collected. The fish remains with Dr. W. L. Fink for positive ID. I have not seen what the juveniles of this fish look like, only subabdults that look like this photo.

S. maculatus, generally have a very thin hyaline edge, almost covered completely by the tail band (S. spilopleura, doesn't show this, always a large hyaline edge).


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Mac i think either way nice pick-up how'd ya get him!!?!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ezkilla13 said:


> Mac i think either way nice pick-up how'd ya get him!!?!










ash


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Nice specimen.

Please keep in mind that there are many (or several at the very least) species of serrasalmus that remain undiagnosed or described at the species level. There are also several subspecies that have been suggested but not validated.

Surely, due the volume of fishes being imported, there will be several that none of us can positively ID.

In short, you may have stumped us on this one but don't get used to it!!









Take care of him!!


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

the color on the anal fin is very striking


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

B. Scott said:


> Nice specimen.
> 
> Please keep in mind that there are many (or several at the very least) species of serrasalmus that remain undiagnosed or described at the species level. There are also several subspecies that have been suggested but not validated.
> 
> ...


 i will get used ti it








ill try to find somemore to stump you


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

D in #s,

LOL, I bet you will have a ball digging up all these pics to stump me. I admit, I am rather new to piranhas compared to my understanding of cichlids but I think I am getting the hang of them. They truely are fascinating critters.


----------

